# good coyote howler?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

anyone have experience with the Primos Hot dog coyote call? i want a good howler to get started into coyote hunting but dont know whats good or bad...i am part of an all predator hunting forum and some guys on there make some very nice calls but i cant buy one of them i need it to be sold in stores like cabelas or sportsmans warehouse or else my mom wont let me buy it


----------



## benelli man (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no experience with the hot dog call but I bet it is a dandy. I went and bought the lil dog by primos and I like it a lot. The thing about the hot dog is supposedly the long range howler so I don't know if that would be your best first howler.. I'm one vote for the lil dog to begin with. I got it from sportsmans and it came with an instructional dvd w/ Randy Anderson. I think it ran me $25ish. Good Luck!
Benelli Man


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

The primos calls are alright mass production calls. For sound quality they are not the best. You should buy a call from a custom call maker. Their are a ton of them out their and their prices usually are lower then the ones you can buy at the stores. You can get them in wood, horns or acrylic. The horns sound the most natural. I'm not a call builder but i can get you contact info to about a dozen with some in utah. Let me know


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Is there a reason she wont let you buy a custom off the board? Is the board Predator Masters? The call makers on there are excellent and some of them from Utah. I have a lot of custom calls and only use a couple of production calls.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> Is there a reason she wont let you buy a custom off the board? Is the board Predator Masters? The call makers on there are excellent and some of them from Utah. I have a lot of custom calls and only use a couple of production calls.


yea the other forum is predator masters. and the reason she wont let me is she thinks im spending my money and not gonna use the calls. yea i wont start hunting for 6 or so months untill i get calling down but i think if i can get into it coyote hunting will be a cheap and fun something to do.

another reason she wont let me buy from somebody is she dont trust sending money over the internet.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Use caution buying any of the Primos howlers. I have seen many of them fall apart.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Predator master has some very good builders, that was my source. Also, coyote hunting isn't very cheap!!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

yfzduner450 said:


> Predator master has some very good builders, that was my source. Also, coyote hunting isn't very cheap!!


its a bit cheaper than skiing. and i ski every chance i get.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Look for Badtothebone on the PM board in the custom calls section. Take a look at his website and calls. You will pick up a howler from him for about the same price if not cheaper than one in the stores. They have excellent sound and will last longer than a production call. Probably one of the best howlers I have blown. He is a very good guy and trust worthy. I hunted with him in New Mexico for a week during the PM hunt. I have two of his calls and am very happy with them. The call makers here in Utah also make quality calls and are very trustworthy. I have met and dealt with many of them.


----------

